# Night Shift Benefits....



## MedicPrincess (Sep 22, 2005)

For those that havent noticed the crazy stupid times on my posts, I have started a 2 month (at least) period of third shift here in the ER.  One of the girls is out on FMLA so the extra $2.75/hr was to appealing to pass up.

Now let me say this.  I am NOT a night person by no means.  In the mornings I am like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...a total cheerleader, glad its a new day and ready to go.

BUT at about 8 pm I am more like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So you can imagine what its like for me all night.

But just when I get all crazy and am trying everything in my power to stay awake, the House supervisor puts out all the leftover food from the day, and we can eat ourselves silly for FREE!!!

Now its hospital food and after sitting in a warmer all day it sort of looks all scary like, but there is something to be said for free chicken and free cake adn free salad.

How about yous guys...any benefits of working nights?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 22 2005, 12:13 AM
> *
> How about yous guys...any benefits of working nights? *


 Less adult supervision


----------



## DFDEMS (Sep 22, 2005)

> * Less adult supervision*



I have to agree with that. I think you also get less "taxi rides" and more "real" stuff. Most people dont want to go anywhere at 3am so it's usually slower..


----------



## emtbass (Sep 23, 2005)

Well in the ER that I work at, night shift gets a 15% pay differential.  Which is awesome when you dont make much to begin with.

Night shift usually gets more trauma as well.. which can be good, or bad. (I work 3p-3a Fri, Sat and Sun)

The charge nurses at night are AWESOME, and could care less what you do.

Most of the patients are asleep.

We can sneak off, and no one ever realizes, to sleep that is.... what in the world were you thinking?  

All in all, I love the night shift, and have no plans of ever going to the day shift.  plus, it daylight when you go in, and almost daylight when you come out.  Which is great for me!!!!!!

One thing that does suck is that Im ready to go get wasted come monday around 0500... all my friends are sleeping.  That would probably be the only downside of working the night shift.


----------

